# Anyone know what this fish is???????



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got this fish 2 days ago. I have no idea what it is,or is worth. Any and all info is very much appreciated. Like what does it eat,max size,value,lifespan,anything.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It looks like it's in the Carp family, and I'm guessing it's going to become a very large fish. What size is your tank? 
If it's anything like Bala's, you could try veggie based food and some flake food. You'll probably have to experiment to see just what it goes for.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

luciosoma trinema. Sorry, but the site is in German. According to my Baensch Aquarium Atlas #1, it grows to 12"; is a lively, schooling fish; omniverous; and a jumper.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

WOW that was fast!!!! Thanks for the quick ID. ;-) 
Now how much would a full grown fish go for? Mine is 12" at least. 
I don't think I can give him a good home. I think it would need at least a 90GAL tank to be happy. It was a rescue from a green tank. I was unable to leave it in it's nasty tank without working filters. He is presently in my 30. All the other fish are scared crazy cus it is soooo big. Anyone want this fish as a trade for ......... make a offer. I really want this fish to be in a huge tank. The biggest I have is a 75 full of tiny fish-popcorn to this fish. Thanks for reading.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

It helps that your picture looked almost exactly like the one in the book! 

The Aquarium Atlas recommends a long, but not too deep tank, with plants only around the perimeter. I guess it needs room to swim...just like Jan's Balas.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

ok I know I need to find new home for it now. Any takers. I don't think they are common. The only refferences are in German .


----------



## Breadhead (Jan 6, 2005)

Ran that German description through a translator... and voila...


Hechtbaerbling 

scientific designation: Luciosoma trinema 

natural spreading: Southeast Asia of the Luciosoma trinema inhabits the middle water regions of your aquarium. 

The basin length of the aquarium should amount to for these fish at least 100 cm. A Hechtbaerbling is peaceful in mormalfall. Males such as females can reach a body length of up to 30 cm. Attitude: Water temperatures from 24 to 27 prevail to optimal way °C in the aquarium. The pH range should amount to 6,5. The attitude of these fish in the aquarium is relatively unproblematic. Distinction of the sexes: Male usually more largely and with extended pelvic fin jets natural spreading: Southeast Asia


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Chuck
Ok people it's a male. Anyone interested in this fish.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishmaster, it was very nice of you to rescue the fish, but large fish like that are _very_ difficult to even give away. Anyone who has a tank large enough for it most likely has it dedicated to other things already.

Do you have any local aquariums or any place like that with big tanks? That might be your best bet to find him a good home.

I don't mean to say that no one will be interested, maybe someone here will be, but in past experience I've seen lots of big fish with no place comfy to call home.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

C'mon Jan. You know you have a soft spot for those big Cyprinids!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

bharada said:


> C'mon Jan. You know you have a soft spot for those big Cyprinids!


LOL! Yes I do, but I've been waiting for my guys to live out their life in the 125 so I can do other things in there, and I still think they have quite a long time to go. I'd contact the Great Lakes Aquarium, but I don't know if they even have a tank big enough for them.... ;-)

Oh well, it was my boo-boo to get them years ago, so I'll do what I have to, to take care of the monsters.


----------

